# reuse black pipes



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

nikwah said:


> i would like to know if i can reuse black pipe and fitting again


As in ABS or as in gas pipe?

For ABS:

Only if they haven't been glued.

I reuse pipe all the time as long as it's in good condition. I cut off the bad ends if needed.

The way the glue works is that it dissolves the plastic and then hardens. It is almost like welding only it uses chemicals.

Theoretically you could reuse a fitting that had glue on it as it would just reweld the plastic. But that isn't the case as more than likely the fitting has been distorted enough that it could cause a leak.

If your time is worth nothing and you don't mind putting something together and after a test find out it is leaking, and have time to redo it till it stops leaking then I guess it might be worth it.

Is there a reason not to reuse black pipe? Not really unless it is contaminated with crap....literally, then I would be tossing that pipe.

For gas pipe, as long as it is in good condition. I reuse black pipe all the time and the fittings. It's cheaper for me to take the time to undo the fittings than it would be for me to drive to the store or shop and buy some more. Especially in this economy (hat tip to Congress for screwing up the economy).


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, as long as there is no damage to it. I assume you are referring to steel pipe since any plastic type would not allow reusing the fittings due to the glue. This situation is only applicable if you are using the pipe with fittings glued on and reusing the pipe and fitting with a coupling or another fitting.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

No reason you can't use black iron gas pipe again as long as the threads are cleaned with a wire brush to get them clean and free of crud.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> No reason you can't use black iron gas pipe again as long as the threads are cleaned with a wire brush to get them clean and free of crud.


Even if the threads are all bunged up I use them. Just cut it off and rethread. With the cost of materials these days I can't really afford not to.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Even if the threads are all bunged up I use them. Just cut it off and rethread. With the cost of materials these days I can't really afford not to.


Agreed...Most DIYers can't re-thread their own pipe though. That's why I suggested cleaning the threads with a wire brush.


----------

